# 7 day cancel



## lotus5 (Jan 31, 2020)

Crap.  On vacation in Worldmark Indio California.   We fell for the pitch and bought 2 days ago. ($18,000!) Came to our senses.  Within the 7 day. We are still at the resort.  We need to cancel.  What's the process?   Easier to go into the office here or....?


----------



## amycurl (Jan 31, 2020)

Do NOT go into the office. You should have rescission information included in your paperwork. Follow it exactly. Postmark it TODAY. You will be glad you did. Also, I'm requesting that this be moved to the WorldMark forum, where folks may have more details.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 31, 2020)

Yes, definitely rescind while you still can.  Follow the rescission instructions exactly as written. Send your letter (can just be a simple statement that you're exercising your legal right to rescind and expect to have all money refunded) by certified mail from the post office so that you'll get a receipt proving you rescinded in time.  The crucial date to all this is the date you mail your letter. It doesn't matter when they receive it.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 31, 2020)

Call your credit card to let them know you cancelled. Send a letter of recission. Sending an email would show a time and intent to cancel. You could go to the sales area and cancel as well. They likely would try to convince you to stay but knowing what you know why would you.

Bill


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 31, 2020)

lotus5 said:


> Crap.  On vacation in Worldmark Indio California.   We fell for the pitch and bought 2 days ago. ($18,000!) Came to our senses.  Within the 7 day. We are still at the resort.  We need to cancel.  What's the process?   Easier to go into the office here or....?


Definitely do rescind.  I've seen WM contracts on ebay for $3k.  Look for your contract paperwork for the rescission instructions.  

Read TUG for two months.  Maybe rent.  Then if you are comfortable, then buy a TS, a lifelong commitment.


----------



## CPNY (Jan 31, 2020)

lotus5 said:


> Crap.  On vacation in Worldmark Indio California.   We fell for the pitch and bought 2 days ago. ($18,000!) Came to our senses.  Within the 7 day. We are still at the resort.  We need to cancel.  What's the process?   Easier to go into the office here or....?


Search the contract for the rescission instructions. It may even say something as vague as “to make changes to your account, write to.....” rescinding is a change to the account! Get it done NOW. Make sure you send the letter certified mail with RRR. It goes by the date it is postmarked. Good luck


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 31, 2020)

Worldmark is a good system- especially for where you live, but not if you buy at retail, They treat resale owners just the same. So write the simple letter that you are exercising your right. Both of you sign it. Send it USPS Certified (w/return receipt)- DO NOT go to the sales office. DO NOT answer the phone. All they will do is ask you why, and they are trained to counter ANY argument. The address is in your paperwork.

Jim


----------



## pharmacistking (Jan 31, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Definitely do rescind.  I've seen WM contracts on ebay for $3k.  Look for your contract paperwork for the rescission instructions.
> 
> Read TUG for two months.  Maybe rent.  Then if you are comfortable, then buy a TS, a lifelong commitment.


I got one for free on Timesharenation


----------



## Eric B (Jan 31, 2020)

pharmacistking said:


> I got one for free on Timesharenation



So did I!  Still waiting for it to transfer, of course.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 31, 2020)

Best deal I got on TSN was a Wyndham GD that transferred in December with Jan 1st Use Year.

I’m not a West Coast guy, so WorldMark doesn’t work for me.


----------



## pharmacistking (Jan 31, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Best deal I got on TSN was a Wyndham GD that transferred in December with Jan 1st Use Year.
> 
> I’m not a West Coast guy, so WorldMark doesn’t work for me.


Small contract  we'll see maybe I'll try to sell it for profit in a year or two  They do have access to a couple Wyndham Florida resorts. Or maybe to trade on II I'll let you know.


----------



## lotus5 (Jan 31, 2020)

Just sent the rescind letter USPS Prioity return receipt and also faxed it.  (Why would I go into the sales office and get beat up?)  Done.  I wrote a check for the full amount and it already cleared the bank so I gotta wait for the refund.  Found 12,000 points for $2000 and doing it.   I'm happy.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 31, 2020)

lotus5 said:


> Just sent the rescind letter USPS Prioity return receipt and also faxed it.


So you didn't send it certified mail? Do you have a receipt from the post office showing the date you mailed it? Return Receipt does nothing for you as far as proving you rescinded in time.  Certified is the way to go because you get a receipt showing when you mailed it. That's the key date--when they receive it doesn't matter.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jan 31, 2020)

Karen G said:


> So you didn't send it certified mail? Do you have a receipt from the post office showing the date you mailed it? Return Receipt does nothing for you as far as proving you rescinded in time.  Certified is the way to go because you get a receipt showing when you mailed it. That's the key date--when they receive it doesn't matter.




Karen;   I don't believe one can ever obtain a "Return Receipt Requested" unless you send an item via Registered Mail or Certified Mail....  And you can use Priority Mail and have it Certified.   So I am inclined to believe lotus5 did send it Priority Certified with a Return Receipt Requested.

Another way it could have been sent is Priority Mail with Signature Confirmation.  In that case it is not released until it is signed for by the recipient.  No Return Receipt is available with that service, however electronic tracking is available.

I always recommend Certified Mail.  Return Receipt is always a good (but not required) option.

Use REGISTERED mail when mailing out of the Country, or mailing in any other Country.



.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 31, 2020)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I always recommend Certified Mail.  Return Receipt is always a good (but not required) option.


Me too.


----------



## Grammarhero (Jan 31, 2020)

lotus5 said:


> Just sent the rescind letter USPS Prioity return receipt and also faxed it.  (Why would I go into the sales office and get beat up?)  Done.  I wrote a check for the full amount and it already cleared the bank so I gotta wait for the refund.  Found 12,000 points for $2000 and doing it.   I'm happy.  Thanks guys!


If It’s possible to send return receipt with just priority mail, not certified mail.
You really need to send certified mail, which is pretty much admitted into court under the business records exception to hearsay once foundation is set.

The return receipt is good, but legally you’d need an costly affidavit setting laying the foundation and talking about how you sent the letter.  Do you really want to go through all that if push comes to shove?


----------



## lotus5 (Feb 2, 2020)

It went out USPS Priority / Certified Mail / Return Receipt.    PO said it will arrive on Monday.  Also faxed with confirmation.  Thanks for all the help!
(.17/pt sure beats 2.57/pt.)


----------



## Eric B (Feb 2, 2020)

lotus5 said:


> It went out USPS Priority / Certified Mail / Return Receipt.    PO said it will arrive on Monday.  Also faxed with confirmation.  Thanks for all the help!
> (.17/pt sure beats 2.57/pt.)



You probably beat the $0.17/pt if there were any useable points left in the account.  I wound up picking up a fully loaded 12,000 point account on eBay for $2500 just before the other one came up on Timesharenation, so I'm waiting for both to transfer; given the waiting times for that they made a future reservation for next December with the expiring points (it's a February one), so that comes to 12k from 2018, 12k from 2019, and probably 6k from 2020 that I'm getting to use without needing to pay for, essentially making the account itself gratis.  Not much different than picking up a bargain basement one with a free year usage, but there are a few out there like that.  The TS nation one was a much better deal, 7k account with 13k left in it, but it does give me a less than desirable total so I'm looking for another one to round it out to a more efficient one.


----------



## Hobokie (Feb 15, 2020)

Eric B said:


> So did I!  Still waiting for it to transfer, of course.


How did you search for it/find it...?  That's amazing!!! Same question for @pharmacistking


----------



## Eric B (Feb 15, 2020)

They don't show up often and when they do they get snapped up quickly.  I found mine by checking their bulk inventory listing daily, it's updated more frequently than their website.






						Bulk List Inventory - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com
				




It’s easiest if you sort by resort and scroll down.  None there right now, of course.


----------



## Hobokie (Feb 15, 2020)

Eric B said:


> They don't show up often and when they do they get snapped up quickly.  I found mine by checking their bulk inventory listing daily, it's updated more frequently than their website.


Can you explain how you "checked their bulk inventory"...?  I only see "search by destination", are you clicking on each destination and searching this way?


----------



## Eric B (Feb 15, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> Can you explain how you "checked their bulk inventory"...?  I only see "search by destination", are you clicking on each destination and searching this way?



Sorry, just updated my comment to address that; had to switch to my phone to copy the URL and paste it as we’re down at Margaritaville Nashville for the weekend.


----------



## pharmacistking (Feb 15, 2020)

Hobokie said:


> Can you explain how you "checked their bulk inventory"...?  I only see "search by destination", are you clicking on each destination and searching this way?


Same as Eric. Check the list daily as the good ones never last. Just luck.


----------



## Hobokie (Feb 15, 2020)

pharmacistking said:


> Same as Eric. Check the list daily as the good ones never last. Just luck.


I own a 6,000 WM credits contract, but honestly I'd happily add another!  Thanks @pharmacistking & @Eric B !


----------



## lotus5 (Feb 15, 2020)

Just a follow-up from Jim/lotus5.   The $18k just received.   WM did a direct deposit back into my TD account.   I don't know how they did that but it's done. (dodged the bullet)  Thanks to all for your help!


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 17, 2020)

lotus5 said:


> Just a follow-up from Jim/lotus5.   The $18k just received.   WM did a direct deposit back into my TD account.   I don't know how they did that but it's done. (dodged the bullet)  Thanks to all for your help!


Congrats.  Hope you celebrated


----------



## CPNY (Feb 17, 2020)

lotus5 said:


> Just a follow-up from Jim/lotus5.   The $18k just received.   WM did a direct deposit back into my TD account.   I don't know how they did that but it's done. (dodged the bullet)  Thanks to all for your help!


You may want to go back to the resort and buy that again......18K is a steal!!!!!!!!! as in they are stealing it from you! Congrats on rescinding. Take that 18K and buy Disney! Stock that is.


----------

